# What brand of heater?



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

The freebe heater that came with my tank is starting to act up. The thermostat is not consistant (not shuting off when it should) so it is time to get a new one. What kind/brand heater has anyone found works best? Also, do they make submersible ones (as opposed to ones that hang from the side of the tank)? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I only use Won Bros titanium heaters


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have used Tronic heaters for a short period of time (6 months) without any problems.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have all EBO heaters on all my tanks. Very accurate and durable!! Strongly recommend!! Never get hang on heaters either, they sukk.. stick with submersible. And remember the rule of wattage.. 5 watts per gallon, 3 watts per titanium.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Won Brothers Titanium heaters. I've had no problems.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I just use the thermal compact *submersible* heaters I get at the LFS. Any other kind doesn't keep the temperature consistant that I tried. But have to buy 2 or 3 new ones to heat the 150 gal. they're excellent and have a decent warranty too.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Visi-therm submersable heaters for me.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I only use Won Bros titanium heaters


 I have tried many and the pro heat titaniums won brothers are the best. once you set it , it stays.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info







I'm going to check out the selection at my lfs today.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

maggot said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Won bros are expensive at LFS, order them online to save about half the price


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I have all EBO heaters on all my tanks. Very accurate and durable!! Strongly recommend!! Never get hang on heaters either, they sukk.. stick with submersible. And remember the rule of wattage.. 5 watts per gallon, 3 watts per titanium.


 agreed....ebo all the way


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I have all EBO heaters on all my tanks. Very accurate and durable!! Strongly recommend!! Never get hang on heaters either, they sukk.. stick with submersible. And remember the rule of wattage.. 5 watts per gallon, 3 watts per titanium.
> ...


 I agree as well.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I use tronic submersible...never a problem and acurate thermastat


----------

